
North Carolina citizenry defeat pernicious Big Solar plan to suck up the Sun - eastbayjake
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/north-carolina-citizenry-defeat-pernicious-big-solar-plan-to-suck-up-the-sun/
======
DrScump
Aside from this being a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728646)
...

Oh, brother. UK's Independent had a similar spin. What neither article
mentioned, which is right in the quoted source articles, is that "Three other
solar farms had previously been accepted by the town council, with one of the
now putting solar panels up." The solar company wanted additional parcels
rezoned to allow their expansion into a residential area; that is what was
opposed at this meeting. Both articles took objections stated by a grand total
of one couple and generalized them into a farce that depicted a town full of
Luddites... ... a town that has already approved three solar farms for this
company alone. Now, I gotta wonder what else on Ars Technica is bogus.

Anyway, as detaro mentions here, the Vox piece gives some actual non-clickbait
balance to the story.

------
detaro
read this instead of the piece of c* * * from ars :
[http://www.vox.com/2015/12/18/10519644/north-carolina-
solar-...](http://www.vox.com/2015/12/18/10519644/north-carolina-solar-town)

